# Need some help with my boy



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow--tough question---bumping this for some of the trainers to see. Only thing that came to mind was getting a bigger metal crate---I got one of the biggest 4 years ago and it just stays up in case one of the pack want a little hidy-hole during the day.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I think I could swing the metal crate I have as a hold over for tomorrow, but I want to address his anxiety as well so ANY suggestions would be great, thanks for the bump!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Doggie Day Care? I'm sorry. I don't have any good advice.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You may have just found out how he became a shelter dog!

The crate he was in was plastic (like an airline crate)? If so, look into a metal one. A crate doesn't need to be any larger than room enough to stand up and turn around in. I know why it would stress you to confine him to a smaller crate (it would me, too), I think for now you need to do what you can to get him crate trained.

Did you give him a kong and/or a bone to chew on while he was in the crate? If not, I would suggest that. 

I will say that with my Jasper, I found that crating him caused him to cause himself injury. Gating him into the kitchen caused him to eat through the gate after tearing down the blinds and destroying them. I finally figured out with him that if he couldn't see where I had gone and watch for me to come back, he would destroy things and hurt himself.

So I stopped confining him and even though he still did get into a few things, the destruction was not nearly as bad.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

not like an airline crate, a big lightweight crate that's wire (I don't know if it's actually metal or plastic but the other one I have is more heavy duty.)


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

ok this is what he destroyed


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Our one rescue Bentley actually destroyed a crate like that shortly after we got him as he had seperation anxiety. He basically ate the floor and busted the front door on it completely off. 

We had better luck with an actual airline crate. I'm not sure if he just felt more comfortable in that as it was more "den like" or what. 

We always made going in the crate as happy as could be... kong with lots of frozen PB and a treat.

Not that this helps you much for tomorrow though...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds like Boomer has separation anxiety. Mila had it for a while after I found her, but she never destroyed her crate. Hope one of the trainers here can offer you some help. I know how quickly these pups can wreak havoc on a house.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have found that most of our rescues that have separation anxiety do better in the plastic airline crates.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty impressive. 

My Berner is 6 1/2 years old and has never been able to be trusted out of the crate. He has some separation anxiety but nothing like that -- that's the kind of crate he stays in during the day. Separation anxiety does seem to be pretty common in the breed.

Do you have any history on him? 

I really don't have any personal experience. I've heard of dogs freaking out just based on the size or type of crate. Maybe trying an enclosed kennel or covering the kennel may make a difference?

Do you know any Berner people? Maybe contact the local club or someone more familiar with the breed? The Berner-l is a great resource also. 

Good luck, I wish I had some better advice to give.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

He was given up due to divorce along with his brother, we don't know a lot.
It just seems strange that he was fine in the crate and then just freaked today, I guess we just passed his threshold.

This is our first Berner so I don't know a lot of people in the breed.

We have an airline crate, I will dig it out of the garage and see if there is any way he can fit in it.

I have been confining Bailey to the room that Boomer's crate is in, should I not be doing that? Is seeing her free a problem?

Thanks for helping me out, I don't want him to be stressed =( 
I am more than willing to work on seperation anxiety and I even know how to deal with it when I see it coming or have the time to leave and come back quickly which I would have done if he had shown this last week. This just came on so unexpectedly today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy: I'm certainly no expert, but I think that Boomer seeing Bailey free could be what is setting him off.
Have you read about St. Bernard's. There may be a clue there.
What does everyone else think?
You said he didn't freak out before. What did you do differently?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Karen : The difference today was the amount of uninterrupted time, DH usually comes home for 30 min to an hour mid day, but that's not an option every day and today was the first time since we got him that DH had to be gone all day. (So he was in the crate 7 hours straight instead of 2 hours, hour break, then 4 hours more)


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

just a selfish bump for Boomer!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I wish I could help! Maybe if you covered the crate and left it alone in a dark room without Boomer he would be more relaxed. Or a scrip fom the doc till you can get to the weekend and build his confidence? Are you getting a walk in the morning before you leave? 
We all wish we could be home all day wih them to help them get used to things, but you gotta do what you gotta do. Good luck!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

The walking thing is tricky with him, when he was a puppy he shattered his growth plate in a back knee (a guess by my vets) and no one treated it, thus his back leg kind of juts out at an angle and he limps constantly. He has not been forced to be active and therefore doesn't stay on his feet for long AT ALL and crashes pretty easily, super low energy. B/C of some of the atrophy in his leg we are only able to walk a little ways with him until we build up his strength, so truly tiring him out before we leave is tough


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry, I said it wrong, he is Boomer. What can he do for exercise? Is he treat oriented? A frozen peanut butter kong lasts a long time....
Berners are pretty low energy usually, right? They are beautiful dogs, I think he just needs to settle in. (I hope )
Hang in there!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

he will play with Bailey for about 3 min spurts and he will walk around the block a couple of times but all of that wears him out like crazy, hopefully we can get him feeling better soon.
He gets treats everytime he goes into the crate
I am going to try a frozen king tomorrow for sure, thanks


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

*Bumping just for Boomer!*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe with the airline crate, you could get some rescue remedy. It is an all natural herbs that will relax him without doping him up. I believe you can get it at Petsmart or online. Also I would let Bailey stay in another room to help relax him.
He sounds like a great guy just needs some confidence builder.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

ok well, I put him in the smaller metal crate in a quiet room with a frozen kong and no Bailey, fingers crossed ...


----------

